# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Все что вы хотели знать про 64-битнный режим

## SDA

Поддержка 64-битного режима — одно из многочисленных нововведений в OS X 10.6. В то же время, все версии Snow Leopard (за исключением серверной) по-прежнему загружаются с 32-битным ядром, даже не смотря на то, что все родные приложения системы, а также некоторые сторонние (у меня, например это CoverSutra, 1Password, Echofon, LittleSnapper, Tweetie) были «собраны» под модную ныне цифру 64.
Если вам любопытно, какие именно приложения на вашем маке поддерживают 64-битный режим, просто выполните в Терминале команду locate -0 app/Contents/MacOS/ | xargs -0 file | grep x86_64 и получите их список.
дальше http://macosworld.ru/?p=5286#more-5286

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

